# Photos of the Cockatiels in their new aviary.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon I moved the Cockatiels outside into their new aviary.  They seem to be settling in pretty well so far, they love all the room, too! I haven’t put in toys yet, need to make some, but they have swings and such, and they have been destroying the bark on the branches. 





























Basil









Charlie









Ella









Emmit









Freddy










Larry









Shiro









Theo









Tilly









Mali









Rosalie isn’t going into the aviary just yet, but hopefully soon, she is the only one left to go in with the others. And Quinn will stay inside with me.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! I wish I could have something like that! 

Oh, and Quinn is coming to live with me. Just go ahead and ship him on over. He said he wants to


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

That is a beautiful aviary! How much did it cost?


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Your flock is stunning; I'm sure they appreciate the awesome new digs!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Your birds are so lucky to have such a lovely big aviary  Gorgeous 'tiels!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

RaveMoon said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I wish I could have something like that!
> 
> Oh, and Quinn is coming to live with me. Just go ahead and ship him on over. He said he wants to


Thank you! Haha, as much as I adore Quinn, you are free to birdsit him for as long as you want. :lol: Juts not for good! 



mpayjr said:


> That is a beautiful aviary! How much did it cost?


Thank you! I actually didn’t pay anything for it.  A friend of mine got it from someone she knows, but my friend has too many aviaries as it is in her backyard, so, she said I can have it and gave it to me for nothing.  

The aviary needed a lot of fixing up though, and that included going out to the Bunnings and buying all the supplies to fix it up and that (which cost me over $200), so.. it did cost in the end, but the aviary its self I got for nothing. 



shelagh said:


> Your flock is stunning; I'm sure they appreciate the awesome new digs!


Thank you, and I really think they do. They have been screaming non-stop this morning and they have all the wild birds coming and visiting.  



crinklepot said:


> Your birds are so lucky to have such a lovely big aviary  Gorgeous 'tiels!


Thanks so much.  They are very spoiled, but all the extra work done on the aviary to fix it up for them was very much worth it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks so great! I see Basil is back with the other tiels, did she not get along with the other three?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They look adorable and so cute  They have settled in really fast


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

They looks so happy


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!...the look georgeous and happy. They ought to enjoy their flight.

It looks like Theo lost some weight and Tilly gained some.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Solace. said:


> Thank you! Haha, as much as I adore Quinn, you are free to birdsit him for as long as you want. :lol: Juts not for good!


Sure I'd come bird-sit him....and I'd just bring a very large purse with me and he'd suddenly be "missing" when I left!  From your previous thread, I just think he's one of the most gorgeous birds I've ever seen!


----------

